# hand signal for the trick bow



## maverick29 (May 26, 2011)

i'm teaching bow to my dog, and she only does it with a lure right now. i haven't worked too much with her on it either though..... 

i use hand signals with verbal cues and i think she does hand signals very well, i point down for down. i move my hand in a circle for roll over, have my hand in the shape of a gun and say bang for play dead. she understands these signals relaly well. i was wondering what a good hand signal would be for bow....and any tips of fading out the lure on that one since my hand is going down to the ground with the treat, she is focused on the treat and not a hand signal in the other hand. any suggestions?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For the hand signal, how about pressing your open palm toward the ground. To fade the lure, try teaching the voice cue at the same time, a fraction of a second before the hand signal. When she starts to bow for the voice cue, then treat using the other hand. 

After you fade the lure, you can strengthen the hand signal, then fade the treat.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with what hanksimon said!
I use a very exaggerated twirly-hand motion for Bow. Kind of like what stage performers do at the end of a show, if you know what I mean. That way my dog and I can do fancy bows at the same time and he won't look too classy for me


----------

